# First Engine - Duclos Fire Eater



## RonH (Dec 31, 2010)

I've started working on my first engine project, which is also my learning to machine project, a Duclos Fire Eater engine.

I'm nearly done with the flywheel, I just need to drill some holes in the webs and it's done, I'll take care of that tomorrow.

Ron


----------



## dreeves (Dec 31, 2010)

Great Job on the Flywheel. Take it 1 part at a time and before you know it you will have a finished motor.

Dave


----------



## winklmj (Dec 31, 2010)

WooHoo--another one dives right in. Looking forward to watching this one come to life.


----------



## Foozer (Jan 1, 2011)

Like they say, 1 piece at a time and before you know it she be done. Will be watching.


Robert


----------



## RonH (Jan 2, 2011)

Today I finished off the flywheel, polished it and then squared off a block to make the crankshaft bearing block.

Ron


----------



## RonH (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a little more work done today, for the most part the crankshaft bearing support is done. I just need to profile it and round off the top.

I shot a short video and it looks like the flywheel is running nice and true.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSr6AEI4J0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSr6AEI4J0E[/ame]

Ron


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice job, Ron! Looks excellent.  Thm:


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice start Ron...that flywheel looks very good! Looking forward to more.

Bill


----------



## RonH (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I'm done with the crankshaft bearing support, at least this one. I realized that for some reason I mis-measured the width of the support and made it 50 thou too wide, that threw off the inner opening leaving too much play between it and the flywheel edges.

I'm not too worried about it, I wasn't very satisfied with the way that I put the 4 degree profile on it so I might try something different this time.

Ron


----------



## MikeA (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Ron,

Evidently you and I started our Fire Eaters approximately the same time - first engine for me as well. 

I have most of the parts done, (in truth, I made a number of parts more than once, and several more than twice!) At this point I'm at the stage where I will be mounting it on the base plate soon and likely find some of the parts won't work the way I built them. 

Looking forward to seeing more of your progress. 

Best,

Mike


----------



## RonH (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'm kind of stalled, even with the 175,000 btu blowtorch heating the shop it's kind of hard to get motivated to go out there when it's -13C (8F).

Yours looks good, I still have quite a few more parts to go, parts successfully made = 1.

Ron


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

RonH  said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm kind of stalled, even with the 175,000 btu blowtorch heating the shop it's kind of hard to get motivated to go out there when it's -13C (8F).
> 
> Yours looks good, I still have quite a few more parts to go, parts successfully made = 1.
> 
> Ron


But a fine part it is!!!

 I can relate to the cold. I was out in the shop most of the day and the furnace was running most of the time.
It didn't get above I believe -8f


----------



## MikeA (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Ron,

I know exactly how you feel - some of the parts looked pretty daunting the first time I tried to make them, but after messing up a couple of times, it get easier to make. 

Your's is looking really good - looking forward to seeing the photos of the rest of the pieces. 

Best,
Mike


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Ron,

Your parts are looking great. Mike, yours too. This was my first engine also. Once completed I had a heck of a time getting it to run. I put some powdered graphite into the intake, a couple of times, and ran it in good. It runs very consistently now, Even 14 years later... This video might help you guys out;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3568.0


----------



## MikeA (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Kevin,

Thanks for the kind words and the video.

Mike


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice looking Flywheel Ron!

Vic.


----------



## RonH (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok so I got motivated and headed out into the shop and got a good ways done on a new crankshaft bearing support. Now I just have to profile the support and it's done.


----------

